# wiring diagram for a 110v water pump



## klondikekate (Mar 4, 2012)

I have a Aquapro Model Jet 60sp water pump. .5hp. I am trying to wire it from 110 house wiring (2 wire, no ground) to pressure switch Genebre to the pump.What do I do?


----------



## dg1871 (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have a wiring diagram or are you asking for one?


----------



## klondikekate (Mar 4, 2012)

*110 v diagram*

I don't have any instructions or any diagram. If you know where I can get some more info I'd appreiciate it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you try Googling the manufacture?


----------



## dg1871 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow just tried to google and no luck. Sorry


----------



## micromind (Mar 9, 2008)

How many wires/terminals in the motor? What are they labelled? 

I don't know what a Genebre is, but a basic pressure switch has either two or more likely four terminals. 

Unless this is some sort of exotic system (like one that uses a VFD to control the pressure), the installation is simple. 

The following is based on an above ground pump and single phase motor, and a basic mechanical pressure switch. If your system is different, please post more info.

Connect the two incoming power wires to the center two terminals of the pressure switch.

Run a cable from the pressure switch to the motor. 

Connect one end of this cable to the two outside terminals of the pressure switch.

Connect the other end to the motor. 

If the motor is dual-voltage (115/230), you'll need to connect the motor wires for 115. If it's 115 only, connect the two wires to L1 and L2, or T1 and T2 depending on how it's labelled. 



If the motor is 3 phase, and the control box is an electronic gizmo, ignore the above. This system connects differently. 

Rob


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Normally the pressure switch is double pole. The wiring would be the incoming line hot and neutral to the L1 and L2 terminals. The motor wires to the T1 and T2 terminals. Green or bare to the ground screw on the case of the switch.


----------

